# ECF Game 6: Heat @ Celtics (6/7 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Thursday, June 7, 2012 | 8:30 pm | TV: ESPN*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Who the hell knows who will get the start in this one. I'm thinking Chris does though.


> Shandel Richardson
> Heat coach Erik Spoelstra said there is a possibility Chris Bosh could start in Game 6 versus the Boston Celtics. He is expected to play more minutes than last night.
> 
> Chris Bosh said he is at about 99 percent and playing in Game 5 was beneficial: "I’m fortunate to get one game under my belt before an elimination situation."


I think Jace was wondering if Turiaf was hurt. Turns out he is


> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> For all asking the Turiaf question, a right groin strain is the answer.


But seeing as Joel didnt even play, i'm thinking he still wouldnt have played had he been good to go.


----------



## IbizaXL

It was a nice fluke season gentlemen. See ya next year!


----------



## Jace

Been stuck on 10 wins far too long.


----------



## UD40

Now or never.


----------



## Wade County

Amazing - Bosh went from playing 14 minutes in a crucial Game 5 at home we lose, to 99% OK the next day.

:spo: "it's not fair on Chris"

Anyway, it's do or die. Hopefully we come out steeled to pull off the upset - everyone expects us to fold. It'd be nice for a change if we could prove them otherwise.

It aint over til it's over guys. DO NOT LET GO OF THE ROPE.


----------



## doctordrizzay

How is it a question the Bosh starts or not? Him sitting on the bench for 6 minutes at the start isnt going to ****ing heal him any better. He needs to start and play 30+ minutes.


----------



## Wade County

KG has bent us over all series. Would be nice if we could turn the tables for once.


----------



## Ben

You want to bend over KG....

:dwill:


----------



## Wade County

Nah seriously I didnt mean it that way haha


----------



## Adam

Not feeling this Spurs avatar for tomorrow after they just lost but I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Wade County

OKC avy? :laugh:

The reverse jinx Celtics avy?


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> OKC avy? :laugh:
> 
> The reverse jinx Celtics avy?


I'm doing it. I've been a quasi Heat jinx during these playoffs anyway. This is like some Stephen King strategy to pass it onto Boston.


----------



## myst

Heat win game 6 and 7.


----------



## IbizaXL

Adam said:


> Not feeling this Spurs avatar for tomorrow after they just lost but I'm out of ideas.


Likewise. I just read about the Spurs and have been thinking about what my logo should be.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Just put on the ****ing Heat logo and rep with us until the very end.

GO HEAT


----------



## Drizzy

Heat should scrimmage for 36 minutes before the game so that Wade thinks it's the 4th quarter.

Hey at this point I'll try anything :kanyeshrug:


----------



## James Worthy

myst said:


> Heat win game 6 and 7.


:stern: : "Not unless i fixed it"


----------



## James Worthy

UD40 said:


> Now or never.


:lebroncry: : "I said that on Twitter last year during the Finals...never again!"


----------



## PoetLaureate

I can't even picture KG or Rondo having bad games, they have owned us so utterly and thoroughly this entire series. Then again, I felt the same way in game 4 of the Indy series and Lebron put up one of the greatest games I'll probably ever see. Oh well, it'll be interesting tonight. I foresee some big changes in the summer if we lose so enjoy it I guess.


----------



## BlackNRed

To teh death Celtics.


----------



## James Worthy

BlackNRed said:


> To teh death Celtics.


:jigga: I wish Chris glared like that onthe court all day, maybe the Heat would be somewhat intimidating.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I am so nervous for the game tonight.

I have seen the Heat played so ****ing bad, I am genuinely scared that this might be our last game of the season.

****.


----------



## PoetLaureate

They should fly out good job good effort kid to the game. We might want to consider using him as a good luck avatar.


----------



## UD40

Getting ready to head off to work. Next time I check in with you fellas, we'll be enjoying a double digit half time lead.

LETS GO HEAT!

"Good job, good effort!"


----------



## Jace

UD40 said:


> Next time I check in with you fellas, we'll be enjoying a double digit half time lead.


Two days ago:



UD40 said:


> Double digit win for us. I'm feeling it.


So...


----------



## Dee-Zy

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Floods

James Worthy said:


> :stern: : "Not unless i fixed it"


Why do I think this is PauloCatarino's alt?


----------



## Wade County

Man these ESPN guys annoy the **** out of me:

jadande J.A. Adande
My phone thinks it knows words better than I do. Changed Fame to Game. The point still stands. *Indy Gm 4 means zero if LeBron can't beat BOS*
3 minutes ago 

jadande J.A. Adande
As great as LeBron was against the Pacers in Game 4...it was against the Pacers. How many Hall of Gamers did he beat that day.
13 minutes ago 

I just don't like how they say "if Lebron can't beat Boston". We are a team. We win and lose together. That should be if Miami can't beat Boston. ESPN ragging on LBJ gets pretty old, man.


----------



## Jace

Yeah, the reality is LeBron is the least to blame of anyone on this team for its troubles. He's stuck with the Decision fallout and unfortunate quotes ("I believe we can win multiple championships if we take care of business and do things the right way.") He's mostly done everything right. Its not his fault Dwyane has gone limp at crucial junctures, Chris got hurt, the role players are trash (Chris Broussard said he doesn't want to hear anyone gripe about the Heat's role players again after we beat Indiana, who everyone will tell you sucks now after talking them up before the series. The player he was referring to when he said this was Chalmers, after he had a Mario game. When your best roleplayer is notorious for hurting you half the time, that's not very encouraging.), and Spoelstra has been shitting the bed. I feel bad for the man because he sacrificed the most to create this team and takes all the heat for its failures, which are generally spawned by those he thought he could trust.

Detractors will talk about his lack of "clutch gene," free throw woes, etc., but these only appear glaring because he's been letdown by teammates and coaching so often.


----------



## Jace

We need to become the Road Warriors again.










'S'GO


----------



## Ben

*Tom Haberstroh* ‏@*tomhaberstroh* 

In the Wade era, the Heat are 13-3 in games that (tonight's) referee Dan Crawford works the game. 48-40 in all others.

(postseason)


----------



## Jace

Wish we had him at home two days ago instead of Stafford.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Off to a great start..


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> The Heat bus driver didn't know where he was going or how to get up the ramp, and the team got inside arena late.


Hopefully this isnt an omen.


----------



## Ben

I think I'm more nervous than I was for game 6 of the finals last year.


----------



## Jace

I feel like I'm in a Dr.'s waiting room. About to spend the next 3 hours slowly finding out if I'm terminally ill or not.


----------



## Jace

Nurse just walked in...










I feel a little better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^No doubt :laugh:

New avi. If we gotta go out, go out swinging.


----------



## Ben

Bosh not starting according to Ira.

Battier at PF, Haslem at C.


----------



## Ben

If we front Garnett at the start of this game, I'll turn it off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Because they were so great in the last game.


----------



## Wade County

If Bosh doesn't start...holy mother of ****.

Front Garnett? we will lose. 

SPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## IbizaXL

i have better things to do tonight than watch stupid basketball. I hope the Celtics make it quick because if we make it to the Finals, it will only delay the inevitable. playing OKC will be a bloodbath. our team lacks the drive and tenacity to win in the postseason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wish we could just fast forward to the 4th quarter.


----------



## Jace

> Dennis Rodman ‏@dennisrodman
> 
> Come on #LBJ do one thing. Be the man of love.


Dennis Rodamn is on our side.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wish we could just fast forward to the 4th quarter.


Right? We'll have to be leading by 40+ for me to have no stress from the tip.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

broken play layup smh

Mario 333


----------



## Ben

Battier 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ben said:


> I think I'm more nervous than I was for game 6 of the finals last year.


Probably because that was a home game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

2 awful shots by Wade in a row


----------



## BlackNRed

Haslem sucks so bad. I hate you Spo.


----------



## Jace

Still fronting KG.

How was that a foul AND tech on Rio?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What a bailout call. Bass had nothing, and they call that away from the ball? Come on.


----------



## Wade County

WTF Mario. We had the stop. Absolutely no need to do all that. Typical WARIO.


----------



## BlackNRed

^ He didn't even do anything..


----------



## BlackNRed

Ball dont lie


----------



## Wade County

Karma free throw.


----------



## Wade County

Damn, that was tough by Pierce...


----------



## Ben

Wade2Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice pass by Wade to Bosh

smh at Vince Wilfork rooting for Boston. No home town love.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Manbearpig and1


----------



## Wade County

Lets go CB


----------



## Ben

LeBron and1. So fast.


----------



## Wade County

Wade is being so retarded this series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBj 3333


----------



## Wade County

Manbearpig finish there


----------



## Ben

LeBron 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, the Celtics have hit so many bullshit shots this series.


----------



## Wade County

:lebron:


----------



## Jace

Chalmers plays stupid defense.


----------



## Wade County

The good: 
Lebron is hot early

The bad:
Wade still sucks


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Wade is being so retarded this series.


He used to be so reliable adjusting to great defenses. Boston has been trapping him off the screen for the past 5 games and he still hasn't made the easy pass to the rolling/popping man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Good to see Bosh hit a J


----------



## Wade County

CBbbb


----------



## Wade2Bosh

26-16 after 1

Lebron was great. good minutes by bosh.

Same old, same old with Wade. He needs to get it going.


----------



## Wade County

WTF Wade. God damn he is frustrating me at the moment.


----------



## BlackNRed

Lol Wade plays like shit even in an elimination game...


----------



## BlackNRed

I bet Lebron feels like hes in Cleveland again, with this shitty team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

There you go, Wade.


----------



## Ben

Damn, Miller's hustle and rebounding >>>>


----------



## BlackNRed

Commencing 2nd quarter meltdown.


----------



## Wade County

Here they come.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

There go our role players again. Cole misses a 3, then Miller misses a wide open 3, and Ray Allen hits a 3 on the other end, thanks to Wade going for a steal on an impossible play, which opens up the cutting lane for Dooling, which broke down the D and led to a wide open 3 for Ray Allen.


----------



## Jace

Looks like no C again tonight. We're Spoo'ed.


----------



## Wade County

That's almost the difference right there. Miller misses the WIDE open three. Allen hits his.

****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade went to try to steal the pass, couldnt, and it opened up the cutting lane for Dooling, who collapsed the D and found Ray Allen wide open.


----------



## Jace

Eddy Curry. Top Twitter trend.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron on fire


----------



## Wade County

Can LBJ just shoot everytime please


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, look at that. 2 bigs on the floor and good things happened! :laugh:

:spo:

:nonono:


----------



## Wade County

UD


----------



## Jace

I know people want to get on his defense and deceptive +/-, but I think if Bosh played moderate minutes in G4 we win. It's crazy what having a guy over 6-8 on the court will do.


----------



## Wade County

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wow, look at that. 2 bigs on the floor and good things happened! :laugh:
> 
> :spo:
> 
> :nonono:


Perfect offense there though. Lebron in the midpost is money.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> UD


Thankfully he redeemed himself, but anyone noticing that awful hitch on his shot now? Even on the make. He definitely didn't use to have that. What the ****, guy?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Thankfully he redeemed himself, but anyone noticing that awful hitch on his shot now? Even on the make. He definitely didn't use to have that. What the ****, guy?


Everyone noticed that. They told UD this and he shot it down.


----------



## Wade County

Jace said:


> Thankfully he redeemed himself, but anyone noticing that awful hitch on his shot now? Even on the make. He definitely didn't use to have that. What the ****, guy?


It has been there all year. He always had a weird looking stroke, but now it looks full retard.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Perfect offense there though. Lebron in the midpost is money.


I was happy to see them immediately put him in the middle when they went zone. We all remember Beasley and even UD tearing it up in zones the first two Spo years, and LeBron is everything they are and more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bass doesnt even hit the rim on free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OMG Lebron. wow.


----------



## Ben

LeBron..


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Everyone noticed that. They told UD this and he shot it down.


Yeah I remember him growling at Haberstroh, who had referenced a David Thorpe article (the guy who helped UD with his stroke originally.)


----------



## Wade County

:lebron:


----------



## Wade County

Holy shit Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh

These ****ing free throws..


----------



## Wade County

Lebron is on a mission tonight man


----------



## Wade County

We'd probably be winning this series if we could shoot from the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

****ing Mike Miller.


----------



## Wade County

Come on Wade, Lebron was WIDE open


----------



## Jace

Mike Miller.

Then another BS shot by Boston. Its been every game this season except the 2nd game of the year.


----------



## Wade County

Can we amnesty Miller now?


----------



## BlackNRed

Miller should be executed.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Come on Wade, Lebron was WIDE open


That play made me queasy. LeBron clearly wanted it, and is on fire, and Dwyane seemingly decided it was his turn to make a play.


----------



## Jace

Damn LeBron. Pretty much a sure bet he'll miss 3+ FTs a night now.


----------



## Wade County

Just force feed Lebron. No plays off. He's killing them.


----------



## Wade County

FOH Bass, really?


----------



## Wade County

Phew, UD


----------



## Wade County

Ugh,. Bass....


----------



## Wade County

FML Wade. You are so off.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron has 25 of our 45 points. That's not sustainable. Someone has to step the **** up. Wade or Bosh, it's gotta be you.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> FML Wade. You are so off.


He's gotta just grab that ball and come down with it. If you miss that tip its because you had no business trying it in the first place.


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade County said:


> Lebron has 25 of our 45 points. That's not sustainable. Someone has to step the **** up. Wade or Bosh, it's gotta be you.


I think it should be Norris Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 3333


----------



## Ben

Mario 333


----------



## Wade County

Rio! 33


----------



## Wade County

WADE FUIEHFIBNSHSF


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Same double team on Wade every damn time and we still cant beat it


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron! wow


----------



## Ben

MANBEARPIG


----------



## Wade County

MANBEARPIG!!!


----------



## Wade County

Rondo FML


----------



## Wade County

Need to close strong. I want a double digit lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No words for Lebron right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, bad foul by Bass


----------



## Wade2Bosh

55-42 at the half

Lebron :worthy:

yet another bad 1st half for Wade. Gotta get more from him this 2nd half as you'd expect the Celtics to try to trap Lebron in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade County

Great first half. Exactly what we needed to do.

Bow down to King James. Holy shit.


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade's talent was stolen by ALIENS.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Biggest quarter of the season coming up. Cant allow what happened to the Spurs last night, happen to us.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Lebron has 25 of our 45 points. That's not sustainable. Someone has to step the **** up. Wade or Bosh, it's gotta be you.


Bosh hasn't gotten many significant touches yet, he's seemed to have more of a chance at getting baskets than Wade right now.


----------



## BlackNRed

Ok Lebron just 30 more points and we can go back to Miami where you'll have to score at least 50.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I just got home. I heard Lebron was playing well.


----------



## Jace

> Hardwood Paroxysm ‏@HPbasketball
> 
> Erik Spoelstra: "Huh, Kevin Garnett ate Haslem's lunch. THAT'S never happened. I'll make ZERO changes to this tactic whatsoever."


Glad to see even non-Heat fans are frustrated by this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Speaking of KG, only 8 and 4 for him in the 1st half. He went 10-12 in the 2nd half of game 5.


----------



## Ben

LBJ off the glass, holy ****


----------



## UD40

Lebron is out of his mind right now.


----------



## Ben

Oh btw, Mario is the only person who would jump out of bounds, attempt to throw the ball off someone, and completely miss


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Home team making a run. To be expected. Still up 12.

Time for SPO to adjust and go big again. Please!


----------



## Jace

This shit isn't funny anymore Spo. Why do you think we don't need a big on Garnett? I'm embarrassed for him right now.


----------



## BlackNRed

Put Bosh and Anthony in the game **** **** **** YOU SPO


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Same lineup. Un****ingbelievable.


----------



## Jace

No Bosh. Great timeout play. This shits over. Goodbye lead.

So tired of Spo.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade is absolutely ****ing worthless


----------



## Jace

:spo: -- _It wouldn't be fair to let LeBron take the heat for losing. I'll make sure people blame me._


----------



## Wade County

Lebron!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Come on Wade..


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade you son of a bitch if you ruin this I swear


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 3333

5 pt swing


----------



## Wade County

Wade...


----------



## Ben

Wade ****ing sucks.

I ****ing love LeBron.


----------



## Wade County

RIO!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Not a good 3 by Mario. Had no balance at all.


----------



## Wade County

2-10 Dwyane? Ugh


----------



## Ben

36 points on 15/20 :drool:


----------



## Floods

Where's this Heat team been all series?


----------



## Wade County

Technical!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron keeps bailing us out.


----------



## Wade County

FML. Got a bad feelin.


----------



## Ben

LBJ huge 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Home team making another run. Again, gotta expect this.

Just cant keep giving them 2nd chance points.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Lebron is not even real what the **** is this


----------



## Wade County

Need stops and manbearpig. LBJ cant do this alone. Help him out guys.


----------



## Jace

A slightly suspect timeout by Spo.

That tech on LeBron is absurd. I understand that tech when it comes after a call against the player, but he was frustrated he let the rebound go. He was actually trying to dribble the ball to himself not slam it.


----------



## Wade County

Not one other player is in double figures, and Lebron has 39.

That's pretty ironic. Cleveland James, you're up.


----------



## Ben

LeBron's going to have to close this out by himself in the 4th basically. That scares me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mike Miller is killing us with these misses.


----------



## Ben

Turnaround J. 

41


----------



## UD40

You know how people say they're "in the zone."

Lebron is way past that stage.


----------



## UD40

44 pts for Rondo in an OT game: People go ape shit.

Lebron laughs.


----------



## PoetLaureate

We are watching a literal superhero


----------



## Wade2Bosh

74-61 after 3

Even quarter. Lebron quieted every Boston run.

Gotta continue answering their runs.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron is just ridiculous tonight. We're gonna need 50+ to pull this out though.

And you know, maybe another player to hit a shot or two before they just quadruple team him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Game of the ages by Lebron. Just in awe at what he's doing right now.

What's sad is that people will forget what he's done if we lose this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Joel in.


----------



## Ben

Joel in to guard Garnett.


----------



## Wade County

Now or never. It all comes down to this. Win and we have a Game 7 at home.

Lose, and we're a laughing stock. 

Lets go Miami. Don't fold!


----------



## Wade County

Wade lives!


----------



## Ben

Wade shows up to at least get double digit scoring.


----------



## Wade County

WADE!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 33333


----------



## UD40

Time to break them.


----------



## Ben

Battier 333

18 pt lead.


----------



## Wade County

BATTIER!


----------



## Wade County

Others are now showing up! LETS GO!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

4th quarter and Wade decides to show up again. What the hell changes in the 4th for him?


----------



## PoetLaureate

Lebron getting support finally. Lets do this!!


----------



## Jace

ESPN not gonna properly replay or mention what an awful call that foul was on the James block?


----------



## Jace

Is this one of those "the only one who can stop him is" Wade things?


----------



## UD40

Pretty sure Lebron may be from the same family tree as Bender and C3PO. Dude is not a human being tonight.


----------



## Wade County

:lebron: OH MY


----------



## Wade County

Thats an offensive?


----------



## Jace

That Pierce-on-Chalmers fall is a charge if its LeBron on Rondo.


----------



## Wade County

GREAT D and flop by Rio tere


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ2Wade!


----------



## Wade County

Wade lives!


----------



## UD40

No mercy.


----------



## Wade County

COME THE **** ON! YEAH!


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Thats an offensive?


Garnett's been doing it harder and to smaller players all night. No call there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2James now


----------



## Ben

Oh my.


----------



## UD40

This thrashing is happening IN BOSTON when they had ALL THE MOMENTUM and we were DEAD IN THE WATER.

This series is ours for the taking.

Their spirit is broken.

Shattered.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Why does our offense turn to shit when we get big leads? Just had 2 great cuts for layups, and now that the Celtics take out their starters, we go iso and no movement off the ball.


----------



## Wade County

Alright lets finish this.


----------



## Jace

Slippage. Still enough time for the C's to cut it down within striking distance, despite Doc throwing in Pavlovic and Co.


----------



## Ben

Cleveland LeBron avatar is out, **** it.

I want a couple of icy cold 3s please.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah didnt like how the offense looked those last 2 trips. Keep the motion. None of this stand and watch a guy dribbling.


----------



## UD40

The ultimate **** you would be subbing in Curry...is he even active?


----------



## Jace

UD40 said:


> This thrashing is happening IN BOSTON when they had ALL THE MOMENTUM and we were DEAD IN THE WATER.
> 
> This series is ours for the taking.
> 
> Their spirit is broken.
> 
> Shattered.


Slow down Michael Johnson. I'm sure Grizzlies felt this way after G6 in LA. Let's not get ahead of ourselves. Everyone had G5 as a Heat win until it wasn't.


----------



## Jace

UD40 said:


> The ultimate **** you would be subbing in Curry...is he even active?


In a suit.


----------



## Wade County

I want Lebron to hit 20 field goals. That's insane in itself.


----------



## UD40

Even better.


----------



## Ben

UD40 said:


> The ultimate **** you would be subbing in Curry...is he even active?


Nope. Smithian will tell you that is the reason for the W.


----------



## Ben

Run some ****ing plays.


----------



## Wade County

Erm....


----------



## UD40

Rondo looks like he's about to shed a tear or two.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Finally, a cut by Wade and leaves Bosh open. Great pass by Lebron.


----------



## Wade County

Great dish, shouldve been and 1


----------



## UD40

My Twitter timeline is silent right now.

I'm a New Englander, for those that don't know. Celtic nation is silent right about now.

I love it.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I could listen to this silent arena all night


----------



## Wade2Bosh

One handed rebound by Lebron :laugh:


----------



## Ben

:lol: LeBron is just walking around tossing the ball


----------



## PoetLaureate

45-15-5. Legendary.


----------



## Wade County

CBBBB


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron done for the night. 45-15-5 on 19-26 shooting

:worthy: :king::worthy:


----------



## PoetLaureate

In the two biggest games of the season this mother****er puts up 45-15-5 and 40-18-9, he isn't human


----------



## UD40

Rondo: 44 pts in 53 minutes in a loss.
Lebron: 45 pts in 45 minutes in a blowout victory.

Sit down, Rajon.


----------



## Floods

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron done for the night. 45-15-5 on 19-26 shooting
> 
> :worthy: :king::worthy:


Gay. If the Celtics can't win, I want a ****ing show. He should be gunning for a career high.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

PoetLaureate said:


> In the two biggest games of the season this mother****er puts up 45-15-5 and 40-18-9, he isn't human


No he isnt...


----------



## Wade County

73% from the floor. 45/15/5.


----------



## UD40

Love it.


----------



## Wade County

Sorry, didnt realise it was that big :laugh:

Lebron just had that look tonight. He was Maximus.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn WC, that's a big ass pic :laugh:


----------



## UD40

"Lets Go Celtics" chants.

That's cute.


----------



## PoetLaureate

That pic still ain't big enough to describe Lebron's performance


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> 73% from the floor. 45/15/5.


Resized it. Much better now


----------



## UD40

Seeing the Garden THAT empty is a beautiful sight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Celtics fans sounding like the "good job, good effort!" kid


----------



## BlackNRed

Everyone needs LBJ in their avatar for Game 7! TIME TO RALLY BEHIND THE GENERAL.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat win

Lebron was incredible. Not enough words to explain what he did today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BlackNRed said:


> Everyone needs LBJ in their avatar for Game 7! TIME TO RALLY BEHIND THE GENERAL.


No, keep the same avi's people. Nothing can change :yesyesyes:


----------



## Jace

First G7 in the Big 3 era. Gonna have to watch this sitting naked in a kiddie pool.

Actually I'll be at work, which sucks.


----------



## PoetLaureate

He didn't even wear his headband on the bench or in that interview. He has ascended.


----------



## UD40

It rained up here in New England today.

But it monsooned in Boston tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade2Bosh said:


> No, keep the same avi's people. Nothing can change :yesyesyes:


I changed then changed back... hope I didn't jinx it.


----------



## Ben

Wade2Bosh said:


> No, keep the same avi's people. Nothing can change :yesyesyes:


I shall remove my avatar again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat with 9 road playoff wins the past 2 seasons, more than anyone else. 

Seeing how ugly Pietrus' 3 3pt attempts looked tonight, it just makes those 2 3's in game 5 that much more harder to take.


----------



## Wade County

Game 7 huh. I'm gonna shit myself.


----------



## skoreak

Dang. If that were like their usual games the celtics definitely had it. Pierce usually doesn't SUCK that bad.. LBJ never stays the whole game..


----------



## IbizaXL

Lets not forget how bipolar and streaky this team is. Yes the win is nice, but they have yet to show us real championship basketball. I still have no confidence in this team and were still not out of the water with these Celtics. Game 7, do or die. Which Heat team will show up?


----------



## IbizaXL

And lebron is a ****ing stud. Wade really has become a softy bitch and keeps getting bailed out by lbj.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> No, keep the same avi's people. Nothing can change :yesyesyes:




Great win boys. Now for a midnight showing of Prometheus. Best night ever.


----------



## Wade County

**** off Adam :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate

PoetLaureate said:


> I can't even picture KG or Rondo having bad games, they have owned us so utterly and thoroughly this entire series. Then again, I felt the same way in game 4 of the Indy series and Lebron put up one of the greatest games I'll probably ever see. Oh well, it'll be interesting tonight. I foresee some big changes in the summer if we lose so enjoy it I guess.


just want to go ahead and requote myself


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> No, keep the same avi's people. Nothing can change :yesyesyes:


My avatar represents LeBron and Co. as Road Warriors, so it already works. If all goes as planned they'll ride the momentum of the RW's into a home victory. Treat it like a road game. Give them no hope. I thought that was important tonight. Several people were remarking how loud the Garden was before the game even started. We needed to take them out as soon as possible.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Game 7 huh. I'm gonna shit myself.


Just ordered one of these (express shipping):

*Philips HeartStart Home Defibrillator (AED)*












Just in case...


----------



## Jace

skoreak said:


> Dang. If that were like their usual games the celtics definitely had it. Pierce usually doesn't SUCK that bad.. LBJ never stays the whole game..


We can play this game with all 6 games and give it to the other team. So still 3-3, I guess.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Metta WorldPeace ‏@MettaWorldPeace
> Very proud of lebron James


:laugh: dont know why I find this so funny


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> “Y'all see that look he had on his face tonight?” Heat guard Mario Chalmers told a group of reporters after the game. “He had that look on his face since last night at dinner. We knew he was going to come out ready to play. That's why he's the MVP. I call it his ugly look.”


----------



## sknydave

I'm so happy for LBJ. All of the criticism he gets after being a monster night in, night out... Just happy to see him completely demolish the Celtics in an elimination game


----------



## nickrock23

So happy he put Joel in at a critical time. He guarded KG well on that one post up, and blocked a Pierce shot I think. That gave us a little lift. Everyone played well, I am still scared w/Battier matchups when he is forced to switch but he made a few big shots at least.
Wade got fouled a couple of times and didn't get the call, fortunately for us, he didn't complain like he's been doing all playoffs, he just hustled back on D and we didn't give up all those easy points. 
Lebron, I don't even know what to say about that performance. The best I've ever seen in an elimination game, on the road too. Wow. 
My heart does not stop beating really fast unless we are up 17. Even at 15-16, the rate is still high. We tinkered so many times w/that #, and every time we had chances to go up 17 the Celtics made a mini-run. I don't know if my heart can take a Game 7.


----------



## Ben

I don't think I can make it through 48 minutes tomorrow night. Game 7 against Boston of all teams. Biggest game in years.


----------



## Ben

ESPN over here are replaying the game. I *never* watch the replays cos I usually find it boring knowing the score beforehand, but this was too epic to not watch again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Reason Bill Simmons was quiet last night was because he flew to Boston to watch the game live. He wrote an awesome column on it 


> I don't know what happened. I just know the shots wouldn't stop going in. After about the fifth dagger in a row (he made 10 straight), the crowd started groaning on every make — shades of Philly's Andrew Toney ripping our hearts out 30 years ago. If you've ever been in the building for one of those games, you know there isn't a deadlier sound. He single-handedly murdered one of the giddiest Celtics crowds I can remember. Thirty points in the first half. Thirty! All with that blank look on his face. It was like watching surveillance video of a serial killer coldly dismembering a body and sticking the parts in the fridge. Only we were right there.
> 
> You can't imagine what this was like to witness in person. I know Michael Jordan had similarly astonishing games, and others, too, but not with stakes like that. This wasn't just an elimination game. This was LeBron James's entire career being put on trial … and it only took an hour for him to tell the jury, "Go home. I'm one of the best players ever. Stop picking me apart. Stop talking about the things I can't do. Stop holding me to standards that have never been applied to any other NBA player. Stop blaming me for an admittedly dumb decision I never should have made. Stop saying I'm weak. Stop saying that I don't want to win. Stop. Just … stop."


http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/8026268/the-consequences-caring


----------



## Ben

It's amazing that for a long, long time, the only shot he missed was a WIIIIDE open 16 footer. Then you look at the shots he made...:drool:


----------



## Jace

National media ping pongs back and forth so quickly it makes me dizzy.


----------

